
At $8.5B, Shopping App Wish Worth More than Macy's, JC Penny Combined - jkuria
https://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2017/09/20/wish-8-billion-funding-amazon/#7a6e6e0e61e1
======
Powerofmene
Not profitable yet and spends the lion’s share of its 15% take from sales on
advertising. Rapid growth the key but given the prices mentioned I am not
surprised that they have such growth. The real question is repeat customers or
customer satisfaction with the Chinese made goods. Other apps have had rapid
growth selling Chinese goods but attrition rates were staggering.

------
msie
Spends $100 million/year on Facebook ads...

